# Tumeric



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Does anyone here use it for themselves or their dogs? I have to say we have over here and there is a notable difference. I have more energy, feel better and my knee does not hurt anymore. My oldest female has arthritis around this time of year, but not now because of this stuff. She is running and playing all the time. It has so many benefits. The only down side is it can constipate the dogs and that needs to be watched. I paid $5.99 for a bag at the Indian store and it will last for a long time. Anyone else have experience with this, good or bad?


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

I use Turmeric for myself and love it!
The product I use also contains Bromelain & Boswellia. I highly recommend it for anyone who needs an anti-inflammatory, but can't tolerate NSAIDs.
I have not used it with my pets.


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

Yes, llombardo, we use it. Our holistic leaning vet recommended it for Traveler's fatty lumps and they did seem to get smaller. My husbands doctor recommended it for him as well.

I just read this yesterday: Because bromelain increases the absorption and anti-inflammatory effects of curcumin, it is often combined with turmeric products.
Source: Turmeric | University of Maryland Medical Center Turmeric | University of Maryland Medical Center 
University of Maryland Medical Center 

And this:— ConsumerLab.com Finds 20% of Turmeric Supplements Selected for Review Deliver Less than 15% of Promised Compounds —

And this-Curcumin C3 Complex supplies 95% total curcuminoids, including curcumin, bisdemethoxy curcumin and demethoxy curcumin. BioPerine is an extract of Black Pepper fruit that contains 95-98% piperine. BioPerine is added as a natural bioenhancer to promote absorption.

A little follow up to the piperine indicates the recommended amount should be in the 5% range and it supposedly increases bioavailability some 2000%. 

After all this research, I ordered some from Dr. Danielle LLC on the internet. I'll eventually find out if it's worth the extra money. I am thinking about paying for a subscription to ConsumerLab since supplement prices are all over the place and I have no idea what I'm really getting for my money.

Lynn & Traveler


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

A teammate uses it with her dog and swears by it.
It does have blood thinning properties.
There are some side effects on Web MD

I know the good quality supplements have much higher levels of the effective ingredient (cucurmin) than the spice. 

There seem to be conflicting reports concern whether is it an estrogen blocker or a phytoestrogen. There is a warning (Sloan Memorial herbal page) that people prone to kidney stone formation should avoid it (and the dog I tried it with actually did develop urinary crystals so I stopped) 

Integrative Medicine: Disclaimer | Memorial Sloan Kettering Cancer Center


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

My husband and I started taking it a couple of months ago and I am doing some more research on it for a maybe for our new upcoming pup. We started taking it based on the recommendation of a family member who has some professional knowledge in the area and is knowledgeable of both of our medical concerns. 

I will after some more research and speaking to a holistic vet think about it some more. Levels needed will vary from a preventative & general health booster to that which is taken for a current problem. 

I have been hearing a lot of good things about it from people using it for awhile but like I said I want to look into it more before using it on a canine.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I've used turmeric. Some products work, some don't. The one product I noticed a huge difference in pain level in my neck was Curamin. Good product, very pricey. 

the issue with finding a good one is there are no guidelines on dosages and no regulation on quality.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I was hesitant about giving it to Brennan because of the blood thinning and another surgery coming up. The vet said to stop it 3 days prior, I'm doing 2 weeks to be safe.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> I've used turmeric. Some products work, some don't. The one product I noticed a huge difference in pain level in my neck was Curamin. Good product, very pricey.
> 
> the issue with finding a good one is there are no guidelines on dosages and no regulation on quality.


I use the capsules for myself and the 100% fresh stuff for the dogs. After my capsules are gone I'm switching to the pure stuff. It is 100% Tumeric, no other ingredients. $5.99 for a 28 ounces at the Indian Store. Very cost effective.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

ILGHAUS said:


> My husband and I started taking it a couple of months ago and I am doing some more research on it for a maybe for our new upcoming pup. We started taking it based on the recommendation of a family member who has some professional knowledge in the area and is knowledgeable of both of our medical concerns.
> 
> I will after some more research and speaking to a holistic vet think about it some more. Levels needed will vary from a preventative & general health booster to that which is taken for a current problem.
> 
> I have been hearing a lot of good things about it from people using it for awhile but like I said I want to look into it more before using it on a canine.


It is actually in the dog food I feed the GSDs as an ingredient.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

I recall using turmeric along with other herbs on my last GSD..she was a DM dog. Don't know if it helped...maybe it slowed the process...

Turmeric is most certainly described as a beneficial herb in many situations.


SuperG


----------



## Pretzels (Aug 11, 2014)

Traveler's Mom said:


> Yes, llombardo, we use it. Our holistic leaning vet recommended it for Traveler's fatty lumps and they did seem to get smaller. My husbands doctor recommended it for him as well.
> 
> I just read this yesterday: Because bromelain increases the absorption and anti-inflammatory effects of curcumin, it is often combined with turmeric products.
> Source: Turmeric | University of Maryland Medical Center Turmeric | University of Maryland Medical Center
> ...



This (curcumin with Bioperine) is exactly why my doctor recommended for me as as an alternative to NSAIDS. She said she had seen great results in patients and that the Curcumin with Bioperine was much more effective and bioavailable than turmeric alone (which can work better for some than others)

Never ended up trying it though… Now that I'm reminded by this thread, maybe i'll order me some


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Evidence based info:
Turmeric for Pets | The SkeptVet
Turmeric: Tasty in Curry, Questionable as Medicine « Science-Based Medicine


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I think the purity of the curcumin (that's the active ingredient in turmeric that helps with inflammation) makes a huge difference. And the curamin product I used had 2 other ingredients along with the curcumin. I've taken the NOW product that is mixed with oil and didn't get the same result.

I absolutely think its good stuff and it is one of the few herbs that have medical studies done on it. The hard part is finding the product, you can afford, that works for you.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

My thought process is....lots of the research is based off the people that use it daily in places like India that have lower rates of everything. So I was quite confused when I read some sites that state this vitamin or that needs to be added for it to be absorbed. If that is the case then the studies would not be correct?? I would think in its most natural state would be best, no?


----------

